# Sticky  Attention! Nanco Tires Safety Issue



## wolfwood

SAFETY MESSAGE:

*Please read this thread, check your trailer tires without delay, and vote in the NANCO tire Poll posted April 13, 2006 * 
This could be a safety issue if your tires are defective or dry rotted.
Here is the thread as posted:

Took these (and more) photos to the dealer this morning and the Service Rep (SHE, btw) almost immediately - and unsolicited - stated that "Dry Rot takes longer to happen than your trailer has been around". She also had some choice words to say about Keystone having put old tires on a new TT to begin with, and then about the dealer's prep.guys NOT catching this before the TT was delivered to us. I was a bit surprised by getting all of this unsolicited info - didn't even have to work to get it - and I'll call Monday to be sure they are addressing the photos & dry rot. The tires MUST be replaced by close of business Thursday if Puff's maiden voyage is to happen this weekend.

















We know nothing about dry rot in tires. Would appreciate you taking a look at the photos in the Gallery and letting us know what you think.

The number for Nanco is 1 800 937 9433.............remember you have 5 tires


----------



## QbcOutback

Three out of four tires on our 05-28RSDS also had dry rot. Nanco replaced them for free (well not really, we had to pay $100 duty to Canada), and they even replaced the spare tire! I would suggest you call Nanco directly to have your tires replaced. They ship the same day!









Here are pictures of our tires:
Tire 1
Tire 2
Tire 3

Now that I have the 5 new Nanco tires, I'm not sure I will install them. Marathon tires were on my mind anyway, so I think I'll try to sell them...


----------



## wolfwood

QbcOutback said:


> Three out of four tires on our 05-28RSDS also had dry rot. Nanco replaced them for free (well not really, we had to pay $100 duty to Canada), and they even replaced the spare tire! I would suggest you call Nanco directly to have your tires replaced. They ship the same day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have the 5 new Nanco tires, I'm not sure I will install them. Marathon tires were on my mind anyway, so I think I'll try to sell them...
> [snapback]99688[/snapback]​


yep - looks familiar. We'll let the dealer replace the tires under warranty...need the TT rolling this weekend and the 1st w'end of May. But - I expect we'll be moving to the Marathons shortly.


----------



## Ghosty

Did the dealer actually say that they would replace them or did they say they would call Keystone? The dealer can get as upset as they want, its left up to the tire manufacturer to authorize Keystone to replace them. But luckily Nanco is a good company to work with.

The reason I ask, and strictly from a legal viewpoint (which obviously is not the way the real world works) I think that dry rot on tires would be extremely hard to press the manufacturer to admit fault to.

According to Goodyear, early Dry Rot is normally caused by an action on the part of the owner and not the manufacturer... to see if thatâ€™s true -- take a look at your spare...

If your spare tire is in good condition and the rest suck.. then its not a manufacturer error.â€¦

My neighbor has a brand new big boat. One of those 35 foot things.. He stored the boat on a trailer (with brand new tires) in his dads pastureâ€¦ and did not move the trailer or check the tires for over 4 monthsâ€¦ the ground was soggy then dry then soggy then dry -- he picked up his boat two weeks ago and first thing he complained about was that Goodyear tires suck because they dry rotted so quickly ... he went back to the boat dealer where they also agreed that GoodYear sucks and replaced his four tires (so to this day he believes that they replaced the tires because they suck and not because he buys 150K boats from them)

So the question that still remains is -- does Goodyear tires suck -- or did his actions cause the dry rot to be accelerated?

All I am saying is that sometimes we have to take ownership of things that we do that cuases problems. Trailer by their very nature sit probably 95% longer then they moveâ€¦ and thus develop tire problems ..

I do wish you the best of luck with your tires â€" I just hate to see it when people say an entire company sucks, Nanco has always been a very good company on doing the right thing. Even when they didnâ€™t have to be.

Now AAMCO they SUCK!!! But thats another story.. LOL


----------



## wolfwood

Ghosty said:


> Did the dealer actually say that they would replace them or did they say they would call Keystone? The dealer can get as upset as they want, its left up to the tire manufacturer to authorize Keystone to replace them. But luckily Nanco is a good company to work with.
> [snapback]99702[/snapback]​


Thanks, Ghosty. I understand exactly what you are saying. Actually, nobody has said anything - officially - yet. Just the Service Rep's comments. (and no one has said anything about Nanco) Don't know yet what the dealer's formal position will be (the Service Reps words were just that - words) , but I do expect that the tires themselves, as manufactured by Nanco, were probably fine when manufactured. _[edit: as discovered later, they were anything but 'fine'. KEEP READING] _ That would make this not Nanco's problem. I expect it is more a matter of Keystone having had them laying around for awhile before we got the trailer (Nov 1, 2005). We also haven't yet re-read the Warranty to even determine if the tires are covered. We'll see next week.

btw, TT has been on packed, solid, frozen ground/dirt since Nov. delivery with no grasses, etc. anywhere near. Snow didn't even build up around them. If frozen ground/air is a cause of dry rot in tires, there isn't a good tire in VT, ME, or NH including all those TTs that have been sitting on lots all winter waiting to be sold


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wolfie,

Fortunetely, Nanco seems to be pretty good about replacing tires. I have a friend that went through this and it was pretty much a no questions asked deal.

Qbc, I like the 'Made in China' stamping in the photo's...Nice touch!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> Fortunetely, Nanco seems to be pretty good about replacing tires. I have a friend that went through this and it was pretty much a no questions asked deal.
> 
> Qbc, I like the 'Made in China' stamping in the photo's...Nice touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]99716[/snapback]​


If it ends up that neither Keystone nor the the dealer will replace them, we'll call Nanco directly. But that will also mean the Puff's maiden voyage is delayed - and we either find a last minute hotel that will take the dogs (tough to be in a dog show without the dog







) or we'll drive back and forth 2+ hours each way each day....and deal with the tires when we get back.

This is all really just a test, isn't it?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wolfie,

If you explain the situation to the dealer, maybe they will at least swap them out for another set long enough to get your trip in.









Even better - if the $ is available - forget about the Nanco's altogether, and get some decent tires on Puff. You are going to end up doing that eventually anyway, so why not!

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family




----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> If you explain the situation to the dealer, maybe they will at least swap them out for another set long enough to get your trip in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better - if the $ is available - forget about the Nanco's altogether, and get some decent tires on Puff. You are going to end up doing that eventually anyway, so why not!
> 
> Good luck, and...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]99723[/snapback]​


Good idea on the temp. swap - thanks. We'll see what they say re: replacing. We may need to go this route.

Whether or not they temp swap or fully replace - the decision has been made that 'real tires' will be the next investment...just gotta get to the shows and win some prize money now.


----------



## HootBob

Hope you get the tires sitution straighten out before your trip gets here

Don


----------



## nascarcamper

Are you sure that's dry rot. I can't tell for sure by the small pictures but it looks and awful lot like curb rash to me.







Oops missed the part about the gallery definitely dry rot. I told my tire dealer I'd take mine off when I'm not using them and let him store them.







Seriously though my research has found it's the sitting still and weight in one postion for extended periods that kill them no matter what the brand. I still have to bring up the Carlylse on my boat trailer though. I bet they don't have 100 miles on them and they are now 6 years old.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Nascar,

Check out Wolfies pictures in the gallery. That is most definetely not curb rash!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper

PDX_Doug said:


> Nascar,
> 
> Check out Wolfies pictures in the gallery. That is most definetely not curb rash!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]99758[/snapback]​


You posted as I was editing. I missed the gallery part at first. That's bad for such a new unit.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ok, now I'm going to have to make a trip over to where my Outback is stored and check on my tires.

Thanks for the pictures...that really helped drive home the problem.


----------



## QbcOutback

If stilling still for extended periods is so bad to the tires, then maybe the best way to make the tires last longer would be to put on old tires during winter season (which lasts over 7 months up here







), and use another set of tires during the summer? Anyway we already need to remove the wheels once yearly to lube the bearings...


----------



## Thor

Wolfie

New tires, new rims







A nice set of chrome ones







This way you can use the old set for winter storage(great idea Qbc).

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> New tires, new rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice set of chrome ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way you can use the old set for winter storage(great idea Qbc).
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]100092[/snapback]​


That's the plan. (Hopefully) we'll get replacements under warranty then replace them with "real" tires. We put studs on the Miata, so why not snow shoes on Puff....if it'll extend the life of the driving tires and save us from having to put off the 1st Spring trip every year...its worth the aggravation of having to take her in to have them changed over. Thanks for the idea, Qbc....don't know why I didn't think of it


----------



## California Jim

I believe most, if not all tires have a manufacturing date code on them. Might take a little deciphering to figure it out, but will tell you if indeed Outback put oldies on your trailer.


----------



## wolfwood

California Jim said:


> I believe most, if not all tires have a manufacturing date code on them.Â Might take a little deciphering to figure it out, but will tell you if indeed Outback put oldies on your trailer.
> [snapback]100177[/snapback]​


Manufacture date is stampled simply as "2005".... maybe there's more in the actual tire code but, so far, looks like the dealer.....

LATE BREAKING NEWS: Dealer called while I was typing. Without even having seen the pictures yet, Keystone is shipping out a full new set of tires today!!! (Don't yet know if they'll get here in time for the weekend but...a full new set ...not just 2 replacements !!!)

Word was "they've had trouble with these tires and, in fact, NANCO is out of business". What? Did I just scoop Outbackers.com???! So, Puff gets new paws and they'll be a different brand (no, I don't yet know what that brand will be.)


----------



## QbcOutback

Wolf
it's indeed a LATE breaking news, I got my brand new Nanco's 10 days ago!


----------



## wolfwood

QbcOutback said:


> Wolf
> it's indeed a LATE breaking news, I got my brand new Nanco's 10 days ago!
> [snapback]100197[/snapback]​


oops. I'll certainly let you know how this unfolds. Was your's also a Warranty Claim?


----------



## QbcOutback

yes it was a warranty claim but not through the dealer, I contacted Nanco directly


----------



## PDX_Doug

NANCO out of business? Say it isn't so!

I think this calls for a celebration!












































Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## matty1

Glad Nanco sent me 5 new ones, no questions asked, as replacement. And they did admit they were having a lot of problems with a huge batch of tires.


----------



## matty1

Ghosty said:


> All I am saying is that sometimes we have to take ownership of things that we do that cuases problems. Trailer by their very nature sit probably 95% longer then they moveâ€¦ and thus develop tire problems ..
> [snapback]99702[/snapback]​


couldn't agree with you more Ghosty..except when I kept them covered, put the recommended treatment on them and have only had the trailer 10 months...guess the dealer should have been taking better care of the tires when on the lot? But Nanco did come through...


----------



## wolfwood

OK - here's the status:

1. Without seeing the photos, Keystone told the Dealer they would be shipping out 4 new tires today by UPS (VERY tight for our timing).

2. "4 tires" doesn't include the spare / I asked for the 5th to be included as well / response was that they might not do that 'cuz "legally they only have to replace the 2 bad ones and they're already replaceing 4"....but dealer would call Keystone back and inquire. OK - I wasn't hopefull on this but - if you don't ask, you don't get!

3. With our timing being tight for this weekend, I/Dealer discussed option of Keystone shipping Next Day Air or some other method faster than UPS - ground. Dealer didn't expect they would but would get back in touch with me after addressing #2 above and finding out what the delta would be for 2nd Day Freight shipping .... presumed this would be possible if we authorized our paying the cost difference for faster delivery. (as of this point, the Dealer had called me 4 times in 3 hrs to either ask questions or provide status - ok, I was impressed)

4. Last call had been at 12:15 EST when the "Warranty Guy" was on the phone with Keystone. Dealer rep would call me back and let me know.

5. Hadn't heard anything by 2:45 and, expecting that I was running out of time for Keystone to be able to make alternative shipment plans for today, I called the dealer. Was advised that Keystone had authorized replacement of all 5 tires AND for the Dealer to buy them locally !!!!







All I can say is there must be one he** of a problem with these tires!!!

_ How many others are out there - either on already owned TTs or on TTs sitting on lots waiting for unsuspecting folks to buy? Is Keystone just hoping that nobody notices????_

Puff will be delivered to the dealer tomorrow morning and (as of right now) expectation is that she will have her new paws in time for the planned maiden voyage. If this gets pulled off, Keystone gets kudos and my dealer raises up several notches (even before this, they sat pretty high...but this is the 1st potentailly big issue we've dealt with).


----------



## tdvffjohn

Wolfie, I tried e mailing Keystone to ask them if others should concern themselves with this 'problem' Let s see how they answer the e mail.

John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Wolfie, I tried e mailing Keystone to ask them if others should concern themselves with this 'problem' Let s see how they answer the e mail.
> 
> John
> [snapback]100271[/snapback]​


John, that's great! With some luck - this issue will be resolved for us (and on time) AND we can pave the way for others to resolve the same stuff without too much pain. Better yet, maybe we can cause them to correct the problem on TTs waiting to be bought. Wow! 3 positives from 1 (only potentially) negative. Now THAT'S the power of OBers.com!!!!


----------



## johnp

Ok well after read all this I checked mine and sure enough they are all junk. I called the number john had previouslly listed (thanks). I gave her the DOT numbers and no questions asked I have 5 new ones on the way. I asked about them knowing how bad they are. Her reply was we thought we caught them all before they hit the road but we are still getting calls.

Check your tires DOT OUKC TCI ****

Call 800-227-8925

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

If you have Nanco tires....Check them!


----------



## Lady Di

From reading this, I am assuming that most of the faulty Nanco tires are at least on post 2003 models. Does this seem to be the case?

I guess I am not quite in my right mind, I had surgery on Friday, ours are Duro.


----------



## johnp

I think the Nanco tires are only on the 2005 and newer. My 2004 had the Duro tires.

John


----------



## QbcOutback

My tires were also DOT OUKC TCI ...

For those who decide to go with the 14" Marathon, you can "upgrade" to ST215/75R14 instead of ST205/75R14 and get a 110lbs upgrade in max load (1870 instead of 1760).


----------



## johnp

As far as the tires sitting with weight on them on the ground all winter that will damage them in time but my spare has never been mounted or had the cover off it and it was cracked and the rubber looks like the compounds never totally mixed.

Hopefully the new ones are of better quality.

John


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks for pinning this, Jolly and editing the title so it will catch the attention of others who may be saved a nasty experience on the road. Puff is hitched and sitting in the driveway, waiting to head to the dealer in the morning. New tires should be installed tomorrow. Will keep you all posted but, in the meantime, 
IF YOU HAVE OR ANYONE YOU KNOW (OR ANYONE WHO KNOWS ANYONE YOU KNOW) HAS NANCO TIRES, PLEASE CHECK THEM ASAP!!!


----------



## madmaccm

Sorry to hear about your tires, Wolfie.

I assume your talking about Cheryl at the dealership. I've already called in a few warranty decal issues and double checked my tires this morning after reading your post. I know we bought from the same dealer and can say that the service folks I have dealt with have been very responsive. Rick and Cheryl seem to be on top of things. Just push hard enough and you should be able to get the temp tires on if not the warranty replacements by Thur.

Good Luck!
C-Mac


----------



## huntr70

Checked mine last week before going on a local weekend trip...looked OK.

Rechecked today after unloading everything and cleaning up the trailer....3 out of four are showing cracks now.

Called the 800 number posted by tdvffjohn in another thread, and now 4 new are on the way.

Hopefully I can get them swapped out before the next trip in 10 days.

Steve

PS- Code on mine were OU KC TC 13904


----------



## wolfwood

huntr70 said:


> Checked mine last week before going on a local weekend trip...looked OK.
> 
> Rechecked today after unloading everything and cleaning up the trailer....3 out of four are showing cracks now.
> 
> Called the 800 number posted by tdvffjohn in another thread, and now 4 new are on the way.
> 
> Hopefully I can get them swapped out before the next trip in 10 days.
> 
> Steve
> 
> PS- Code on mine were OU KC TC 13904
> [snapback]100550[/snapback]​


Glad to hear you're getting new tires .... but sorry to hear you need them.

WOW! Looks like 4 or 5 of us have been directly impacted - just yesterday and today! Spread the word! Hopefully there will be no related accidents/injuries caused (my biggest fear!)


----------



## wolfwood

*UPDATE: * 

5 new tires authorized by Keystone arrived at our Dealer about 1hr ago. ServiceRep said they are "PowerKing Tomax by Duro". Searched on-line but didnâ€™t find much other than sales offers. Anyone know these tires?

Install will be tomorrow, so it looks like Puff will be going to Maine on Friday!

Not dancin' yet.....


----------



## nascarcamper

wolfwood said:


> *UPDATE: *
> 
> 5 new tires authorized by Keystone arrived at our Dealer about 1hr ago. ServiceRep said they are "PowerKing Tomax by Duro". Searched on-line but didnâ€™t find much other than sales offers. Anyone know these tires?
> 
> Install will be tomorrow, so it looks like Puff will be going to Maine on Friday!
> 
> Not dancin' yet.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]100608[/snapback]​


My Duro tires lasted 18 months.


----------



## RizFam

Wolfie,

I am so sorry you had to deal with all of this, how stressful! Thank God, you found it this week & avoided a dangerous situtation on the road







It is also comforting that Keystone did the right thing & acted immedaitely without adding more stress to the situation. But, most of all THANK YOU for this important safety message. I already filled in DH of all of the tire threads & we are going to be all over it.









Good Luck this Weekend & Have an AWESOME time!!!

Tami


----------



## our2girls

Thank goodness for our site!!!!!!!!!

I checked my tires, all JUNK

Chinese Junk, LOL!!!

At any rate, I have 5 new tires on the way!!!

THANKS GUYS and GALS!!!!!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

our2girls said:


> Thank goodness for our site!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I checked my tires, all JUNK
> 
> Chinese Junk, LOL!!!
> 
> At any rate, I have 5 new tires on the way!!!
> 
> THANKS GUYS and GALS!!!!!
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]100800[/snapback]​


AWESOME!!!  Out of curiosity (and a little bit of fact gathering for my next steps







) ... you joined in Jan '05. When'd you get your TT? Are you still under warranty? .... or are they replacing them anyway?


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio

I'm having a problem with my Duro's and I only had the trailer for 18 months before noticing the splitting. I have to go back to the dealer to see what can be done through Keystone, as Duro was no help.


----------



## TrainRiders

I just got off the phone with TireCo to find out whether I need new tires for my recently purchased 21RS. Based on the tire code (OUKC TC1 2805) they said that mine were manufactured later in 2005 and did not have the problems of the earlier ones but to keep an eye on them and they would replace them if problems develop. You can bet I'll be keeping a close eye on them over the summer.

They did give me a bit of info regarding the serial numbers though. The last four digits (2805 in my case) are the week and year of manufacture of the tires so mine were made in the middle of 2005. I'm a bit concerned because I see wolfwood's tires that he got replaced had a 2005 # which puts them relatively close to my 2805.

-John


----------



## huntr70

keeper18 said:


> UV rays are the big killer when it comes to tires.
> [snapback]101460[/snapback]​


 I would think the same thing, however, I used a tire dressing on my TT's tires since we got it last July that contains UVA and UVB blockers, and keep them covered with tire covers.

I just found cracks in the sidewalls this week.......

I have a 4 sled smowmobile trailer that has the original tires on it and is 10 years old...never covered tires, and no cracks.....??!!

STeve


----------



## Thor

I inspected my tires - I must be one of the lucky ones. No cracks

Thor


----------



## Parker Outbacker

WOW!! I just pulled the trailer home to get it ready. These tires are crap!! Looking above looks like mine were made late '04...4604 KCTCI. Tried to call the number but no answer, maybe not open on the weekend.

Didn't even make it one season. Thanks everyone for posting!! I flew by it a couple times, but finally decided to to see what this was all about. Glad I did, probably saved me a tire blow-out, and who knows what type of damage that could have done at 70 MPH







.

I'll keep you posted on what I find out, and what the resolutin is.

"Happy Camping"

Parker Outbacker


----------



## camptails

I have always said that the suspension and tires on the Outbacks were crap. The springs and lugs are so rusted that if you ever had a flat you would not be able to change it because the lugs are rusted on. No one bothered to paint anything. The Nanco tires have always had a browninsh film on them that white wall cleaner or detergent will clean off but it returns right away. (something real strange there). Anyway Wolfwood thanks for opening everyones eyes. The Chinese tires don't cut it. I'll bet broken springs will show up too at some point. I love my Outback but they are cutting corners on the running gear because they probably are getting a deal from outside the US.









Ray


----------



## Parker Outbacker

Easy as 1-2-3.

Called (800) 227-8925, and gave them the DOT # and date code 4604, and they're putting 5 new tires in the mail today!!

Warranty group was great to work with!!


----------



## johnp

I received my 5 new Nanco tires today. The new ones seem to be of better quality but time will tell. My quess is the bad ones were made around the end of 2004. Which would put them on the first 05's.

John


----------



## wolfwood

camptails said:


> ... The Nanco tires have always had a browninsh film on them that white wall cleaner or detergent will clean off but it returns right away. (something real strange there)...
> [snapback]101897[/snapback]​


Camptails, I've been told that "brownish film" is part of the dry rot. You may want to take advantage of Keystone's/Nanco's current responses, and get new tires.


----------



## camptails

wolfwood said:


> camptails said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The Nanco tires have always had a browninsh film on them that white wall cleaner or detergent will clean off but it returns right away. (something real strange there)...
> [snapback]101897[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Camptails, I've been told that "brownish film" is part of the dry rot. You may want to take advantage of Keystone's/Nanco's current responses, and get new tires.
> [snapback]102639[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thanks again. I just posted on the other string...they are being replaced.


----------



## PDX_Doug

camptails said:


> I'll bet broken springs will show up too at some point.


Oh, Ray,

We have already seen those too! I forget who it was, but they posted pictures and it was not pretty! Must be Gilligan filling in in the purchasing dept.!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96

PDX_Doug said:


> camptails said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet broken springs will show up too at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Ray,
> 
> We have already seen those too! I forget who it was, but they posted pictures and it was not pretty! Must be Gilligan filling in in the purchasing dept.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]102645[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Think it was 1stTimeAround. Lost the spring coming back from Hatteras.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## camptails

Thanks Doug. I am really glad that this is getting straightened out. I'll bet the dealer twists off a lot of the lugs because they are rusted tight. I know my folding lug wrench would not touch some of them they were so bad.









Ray


----------



## tdvffjohn

camptails said:


> Thanks Doug. I am really glad that this is getting straightened out. I'll bet the dealer twists off a lot of the lugs because they are rusted tight. I know my folding lug wrench would not touch some of them they were so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray
> [snapback]102650[/snapback]​


Put nevr-sieze on all the studs to prevent rusty lugs.

John


----------



## mscott

Got mine replaced / on-order today. I worked directly throught Nanco as some of you have suggested. After verifying some information off of the tires Nanco had ZERO problems replacing them, even the spare that showed no signs of problems.

The Date Code on my tires was 4904.

They do have excedllent customer service. Hope the replacements will be better.

Matt


----------



## Outback-N-It

I had the same problem with my tire after about 3 months us of use. Blew a right rear tire and ruined the rim also. Inspected all other tires and they had evidence of cracking between the tread. Called Tireco and they sent me 5 new tires and reimbursed me for a new rim, so I sold all them and upgraded to 15" Marathons. Tell you what, it towed so much better. Well worth it.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Also found cracks in some of my Nanco tires. Like so many others said, Tireco asked for DOT info and an address to ship the replacement tires to. She said they would still say Nanco, but would be from a different manufacturer, therefore a different DOT prefix. _(These were from a new factory which had a compounding problem.)_

My Date code was 3404

When I have them changed, is it worth it to have them balanced? Also should I go to the RV dealer to let them do it, or could any tire store do a proper job?

Any thoughts appreciated.

Dave


----------



## wolfwood

Dreamtimers said:


> Also found cracks in some of my Nanco tires. Like so many others said, Tireco asked for DOT info and an address to ship the replacement tires to. She said they would still say Nanco, but would be from a different manufacturer, therefore a different DOT prefix. _(These were from a new factory which had a compounding problem.)_
> 
> My Date code was 3404
> 
> When I have them changed, is it worth it to have them balanced? Also should I go to the RV dealer to let them do it, or could any tire store do a proper job?
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated.
> 
> Dave
> [snapback]102973[/snapback]​


That's good news, Dave! And NEW news, too - the bit about the new factory with a compounding problem. I'd say so!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Dreamtimers said:


> Also found cracks in some of my Nanco tires. Like so many others said, Tireco asked for DOT info and an address to ship the replacement tires to. She said they would still say Nanco, but would be from a different manufacturer, therefore a different DOT prefix. _(These were from a new factory which had a compounding problem.)_
> 
> My Date code was 3404
> 
> When I have them changed, is it worth it to have them balanced? Also should I go to the RV dealer to let them do it, or could any tire store do a proper job?
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated.
> 
> Dave
> [snapback]102973[/snapback]​


Any tire store will do as long as they can lift the trailer correctly. I would balance them, mine are and I know it makes a difference. Most were out over 3 oz each.

John


----------



## TheMillers

I can't believe this! We just got back from a camping trip today. During the trip I was looking at the tires and thought they looked odd (Orange and black). I don't see any cracks yet, but it looks like I qualify.

My date code is 3604 (bought the Outback July of 2005).

This website is great!

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## wolfwood

TheMillers said:


> I can't believe this! We just got back from a camping trip today. During the trip I was looking at the tires and thought they looked odd (Orange and black). I don't see any cracks yet, but it looks like I qualify.
> 
> My date code is 3604 (bought the Outback July of 2005).
> 
> This website is great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Bruce
> [snapback]104188[/snapback]​


This Forum IS great and it is exactly this kind of thing that proves it (just in case anyone would have any doubts







)

Call your dealer or Nanco, directly. Get those tires taken care of!


----------



## Sierrab24r

Well, it appears that my trailer tires may be affected also. I had recently decided that the left rear tire was suspect and that I needed to visit the local Les Schwab store. Then I read the tire post and checked the codes on my tires. My code is KCTCI 3104 , so it appears that I need to make the call also. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## happycamper

Just finally chimin' in. We too have issues. Noticed when we brought the OB out of storage in Mid March. Ours don't look as bad as wolfie's but they will be going to the dealer in about a week. Dealer says they will look at 'em and decide. I don't think it'll be a problem when they see 'em in person. They have replaced others according to the service department.

Just curious what is everyone replacing with. Certainly don't want junk that will last 6 months to a year again!!!

By the way we have an '05 purchased July of '05.


----------



## wolfwood

happycamper said:


> Just finally chimin' in. We too have issues. Noticed when we brought the OB out of storage in Mid March. Ours don't look as bad as wolfie's but they will be going to the dealer in about a week. Dealer says they will look at 'em and decide. I don't think it'll be a problem when they see 'em in person. They have replaced others according to the service department.
> 
> Just curious what is everyone replacing with. Certainly don't want junk that will last 6 months to a year again!!!
> 
> By the way we have an '05 purcahsed July of '05.
> [snapback]105621[/snapback]​


Good - glad to hear it.

Some have bought/replaced independantly and simply upgraded their tires while others have called Nanco directly...so those were Nancos. But, I think all the tires replaced via Keystone (either via direct call to them or through the dealer...ie. warranty) have been Duro.


----------



## Sierrab24r

Sierrab24r said:


> Well, it appears that my trailer tires may be affected also. I had recently decided that the left rear tire was suspect and that I needed to visit the local Les Schwab store. Then I read the tire post and checked the codes on my tires. My code is KCTCI 3104 , so it appears that I need to make the call also. I'll let you all know how it goes.
> [snapback]105535[/snapback]​


Just a quick update...

I called Tireco today, gave them the DOT numbers and Susan said 5 tires would be shipped to me. They want the old tires back but will pay the return freight. The only cost to me will be the mounting charge.

Score another one for this forum!!









Thanks to all of you for the heads up...


----------



## wolfwood

Sierrab24r said:


> Just a quick update...
> 
> I called Tireco today, gave them the DOT numbers and Susan said 5 tires would be shipped to me. They want the old tires back but will pay the return freight. The only cost to me will be the mounting charge.
> 
> Score another one for this forum!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you for the heads up...
> [snapback]105762[/snapback]​


*YES !!!*


----------



## Parker Outbacker

Just put on the new treads, and had them balanced as well. Balancing weights ranged from 2oz upto 6oz out of whack. Luckily I have a friend with a tire machine, so that didn't cost me a thing to get them switched out.







As indicated previously, Tireco is having UPS pick up the tires next week.

Thanks again for the heads up on the Nanco tires!!

(I bet Tireco is trying to figure out how so many people get their phone number







)


----------



## wolfwood

Parker Outbacker said:


> Just put on the new treads, and had them balanced as well. Balancing weights ranged from 2oz upto 6oz out of whack. Luckily I have a friend with a tire machine, so that didn't cost me a thing to get them switched out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As indicated previously, Tireco is having UPS pick up the tires next week.
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up on the Nanco tires!!
> 
> (I bet Tireco is trying to figure out how so many people get their phone number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> [snapback]106199[/snapback]​


That's great news!

As for Tireco wondering.... I'm still wondering why they haven't told anyone - other than some dealers in the dark of night - that there's a problem with a whole lot of those little round rubber things that THEY manufacture and WE stake our lives on


----------



## Dreamtimers

wolfwood said:


> Parker Outbacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just put on the new treads, and had them balanced as well. Balancing weights ranged from 2oz upto 6oz out of whack. Luckily I have a friend with a tire machine, so that didn't cost me a thing to get them switched out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As indicated previously, Tireco is having UPS pick up the tires next week.
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up on the Nanco tires!!
> 
> (I bet Tireco is trying to figure out how so many people get their phone number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> [snapback]106199[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That's great news!
> 
> As for Tireco wondering.... I'm still wondering why they haven't told anyone - other than some dealers in the dark of night - that there's a problem with a whole lot of those little round rubber things that THEY manufacture and WE stake our lives on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106206[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I think they may have preped themselves for it, but who knows. You may have grounds for a class a.ction suit.














_(sic to get past the animated gif smiley)_

Ghosty would be the only persion I know who might know the answer to that and he's busy drying out his TT. _(Best of luck to you Ghosty)!_









Dreamtimers


----------



## samvalaw

Getting ready for the rally this weekend, I see some cracking on my Duros. One of them has some uneven side tread wear on the outside of the tire, all the rest look pretty good. I don't see any evidence of dry rot, just some minor cracking on the one. Anyone else notice the uneven wear on one tire and is this an immediate concern? I was thinking of taking the spare off and replacing the cracked one, the spare is perfect.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Well got my new Nanco tires installed and balanced yesterday afternoon. Hope to see this weekend if the balance helps.

The new DOT numbers are ON KC TCI (3405 or 3005 or 6005) Hope this helps shed some light on the problem.

NOW! if they will just come & get the old ones.

Best of luck to all going through this.

Dave


----------



## wicandthing

Just got off the phone with Nanco. They are shipping me 5 new tires. I have to admit that was the easiest customer service call I have ever experienced. They must really be scared and doing everything they can to cover their butts









Now I just have to find a tire service center that has a lot big enough to get the truck and TT into. All of the ones around here the truck will barely fit in.....


----------



## wolfwood

wicandthing said:


> They must really be scared and doing everything they can to cover their butts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106881[/snapback]​


They've also had a bit of experience with this process in the last several weeks










wicandthing said:


> Now I just have to find a tire service center that has a lot big enough to get the truck and TT into. All of the ones around here the truck will barely fit in.....
> [snapback]106881[/snapback]​


If you don't find someplace else, do you have a WalMart SuperCenter around? (Is there any place in this country that DOESN'T?) They generally have a tire center and the ability to handle the trailer. We were gonna have them do it (and Keystone was gonna pay for it - really!) but our dealer took care of it for us.


----------



## IK910

Fellow outbackers, I checked my tires and the date code was 3604







so I called Tire Co today and they agreed to send 5 replacement tires.







I was going to sell them when they arrived and buy Goodyear Marathon radials but on-line I noticed NANCO also sells a radial in the same 205/75-14 size. I immediately called NANCO back to see if they could upgrade my replacements to the radial version and they agreed to do so for FREE!!

So now I am not only getting new tires but I am upgrading from bias-ply to radials!









If it weren't for this forum I probably would not have known about any of this until a tire failed.

Strangely, I was already having tire issues but the root cause turned out to be the rim. For most of last season (my first season), every time I went to tow I would have to add 20 pounds of air to one of the tires. I took the tire in this spring and the tire shop found a crack in the rim. No leaks in the tire itself. If I didn't see it with my own eyes I would have never believed it.


----------



## Dreamtimers

wolfwood said:


> wicandthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must really be scared and doing everything they can to cover their butts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106881[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> They've also had a bit of experience with this process in the last several weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wicandthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to find a tire service center that has a lot big enough to get the truck and TT into. All of the ones around here the truck will barely fit in.....
> [snapback]106881[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't find someplace else, do you have a WalMart SuperCenter around? (Is there any place in this country that DOESN'T?) They generally have a tire center and the ability to handle the trailer. We were gonna have them do it (and Keystone was gonna pay for it - really!) but our dealer took care of it for us.
> [snapback]106914[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It seems that only the 'newer' centers have bays large enough to handle a TT. The one that did mine had to do it outside as the bay doors were to short to take the TT in. The local one said they didn't even have a jack big enough to lift one side of my 21rs. The one I got to do it took about 15 min to decide if they wanted to risk their only 3 ton jack attempting it, (after they had written up the work order). They decided to go ahead and do it as written. The tires were REALLY out and needed quite a bit of weight. That tech earned his money by the time he had those tires (lifetime) balanced.

Dave


----------



## samvalaw

Is the problem just Nanco, or does Duro have issues as well?


----------



## wolfwood

samvalaw said:


> Is the problem just Nanco, or does Duro have issues as well?
> [snapback]107025[/snapback]​


This problem has been all about Nanco - 1st discovered when we checked our tires, found problems, talked to dealer ---- and the snowball rolled on from there. That being said, I haven't heard any issue with Duros - I think all who had Duros and were satisfied NOT to have Goodyears --- were satisfied with their Duros.


----------



## Kyoutbacker

I just talked to Tireco 1-800-227-8925 and they are replacing my four remaining Nanco tires and reimbursing me for the one that blew out all over the hwy at less than 250 miles. Should arrive next week. DOT #'s were ONKCTCI 2005 for three of them and ONKCTCI (blank) for the other. They want me to ship the old ones and the remainder of the blown out one back to them after I install the rest. Should I go after the dealer or ? for the installation costs. They also asked if there was any damage and that was a sep claim. Is my stress reimbursable?


----------



## wolfwood

Kyoutbacker said:


> I just talked to Tireco 1-800-227-8925 and they are replacing my four remaining Nanco tires and reimbursing me for the one that blew out all over the hwy at less than 250 miles. Should arrive next week. DOT #'s were ONKCTCI 2005 for three of them and ONKCTCI (blank) for the other. They want me to ship the old ones and the remainder of the blown out one back to them after I install the rest. Should I go after the dealer or ? for the installation costs. They also asked if there was any damage and that was a sep claim. Is my stress reimbursable?
> [snapback]107193[/snapback]​


If you're still under warranty, I'd push the dealer to do the install at no cost to you (let them chase Nanco if they want!)


----------



## lakemeadrat

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> Fortunetely, Nanco seems to be pretty good about replacing tires. I have a friend that went through this and it was pretty much a no questions asked deal.
> 
> Qbc, I like the 'Made in China' stamping in the photo's...Nice touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]99716[/snapback]​


----------



## lakemeadrat

Is Tireco the parent of Nanco or is there another number to call. Alos, what state is Tireco in? Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy

lakemeadrat said:


> Is Tireco the parent of Nanco or is there another number to call. Alos, what state is Tireco in? Thanks
> [snapback]107391[/snapback]​


Their customer service is in California but the company is from China.


----------



## wolfwood

IK910 said:


> I immediately called NANCO back to see if they could upgrade my replacements to the radial version and they agreed to do so for FREE!!
> 
> So now I am not only getting new tires but I am upgrading from bias-ply to radials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106962[/snapback]​


Excellent! If you don't ask, you don't get! Sometimes you don't get, anyway....but THIS time you did!!!







When Keystone replaced mine, back in March when this whole thing started (seems soooo long ago, now), I was pretty surprised that they not only authorized my dealer to buylocally (due to tight time frame) but also to replace with radials. I ended up with "PowerMate TowMasters"


----------



## Forgiven_One

I checked mine today and all of them including spare have dry rot. I have a 05 28BHS which I bought May 25 of last year. I check the numbers on the tires and the only thing I found was this information.

DOT ON 0426 then I found a triangle with TWI in the middle of it. I also found in a recetangular box in black ink JB4061112 and N62Z03 . I am assuming the 0426 is the number they will be looking for correct? I will be calling Nanco tomorrow to see about replacements.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ee4308

Just finished checking my Nanco tires.







Four on the ground were ONKC TCI 0705 and the spare ONKC TCi 1005. Already showing cracking. A call to Nanco is in order first thing in the morning. Thanks Wolfie.


----------



## Forgiven_One

Called the 800 number gave them the required info and 5 new tires are on the way!!

This will make for a much safer trip on our upcoming fourth annual Memorial Day outing.

Thanks again for the headsup!!


----------



## ee4308

Just done the same thing about 30 minutes ago. sunny Got 5 new ones (Radials) on the way.







Thanks again Wolfie.


----------



## wolfwood

> Called the 800 number gave them the required info and 5 new tires are on the way!!





ee4308 said:


> Just done the same thing about 30 minutes ago. sunny Got 5 new ones (Radials) on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]109011[/snapback]​


Good to hear that 2 more friends will be that much safer on the road!


----------



## carr3rules

Got my 5 new tires coming also. DOT ON HH TCI 1005 was my #'s. Asked about substituting radials and they would not do it. At least I'm getting my bad ones replaced. Keystone is reimbursing me for mounting and balancing as I am still under warranty.


----------



## wolfwood

carr3rules said:


> Got my 5 new tires coming also. DOT ON HH TCI 1005 was my #'s. Asked about substituting radials and they would not do it. At least I'm getting my bad ones replaced. Keystone is reimbursing me for mounting and balancing as I am still under warranty.
> [snapback]109334[/snapback]​


AWRIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## camptails

Finally replaced by Keystone with more Nanco's







At least these are not brown and they clean up when you wash them. The others were like black grease all the time. Thanks again Wolfie...









Ray


----------



## ee4308

carr3rules said:


> Got my 5 new tires coming also. DOT ON HH TCI 1005 was my #'s. Asked about substituting radials and they would not do it. At least I'm getting my bad ones replaced. Keystone is reimbursing me for mounting and balancing as I am still under warranty.
> [snapback]109334[/snapback]​


carr3rules,

Wonder why they would not replace yours with radials?







That was the last thing I asked and the lady said hold while she checked with her suprvisor. Came back on and said "sure, no problem, we will have you 5 new raidals on the way."







I asked her the brand name and she told me twice and I still never understood what she said.







Hated to ask her again, but I know she didn't say Nanco.







lol Now, I am still under warranty also, so I am going to check on the mounting/balancing reimbursement. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## carr3rules

Called Keystone customer service and they told me to turn in invoice to my dealer and have them turn it in to Keystone as a warranty claim.


----------



## Reggie44

Just checked our tires, including spare. They all appear fine. I am concerned however as they are stamped 0439 which appears to be within the bad tire date range. Do we have any options or do we just wait for them to start showing?


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

I got five new tires last week from Nanco. I had to pay $35 for mounting a balancing, but certainly a cheap price for peace of mind!


----------



## wolfwood

Reggie44 said:


> Just checked our tires, including spare. They all appear fine. I am concerned however as they are stamped 0439 which appears to be within the bad tire date range. Do we have any options or do we just wait for them to start showing?
> [snapback]110342[/snapback]​


Can't hurt to pursue it with either Keystone or Nanco. If you're still under warranty, you could start with your dealer. There have certainly been enough replaced that TireCo seems to be stepping up and covering everything. Don't think any of us have been turned down...yet. If you don't ask - you don't get. They're clearly not coming out looking for us....







If nothing else, maybe you'll get the peace of mind that your tires are from a different run.









Good luck. Let us know how you fair.


----------



## wolfwood

WMIOUTBACK said:


> I got five new tires last week from Nanco. I had to pay $35 for mounting a balancing, but certainly a cheap price for peace of mind!
> [snapback]110373[/snapback]​


Peace of mind.....priceless!


----------



## matty1

Just started swapping out the tires and have a question, does anyone "treat" their RV tires with something? The guy at Firestone was very emphatic about not putting anything on the tires, I explained they were TT tires and sat for long stretches but he said (he looked about 20 but said he has 20 years in the business) that treatments actually hurt the tire????

thought I would ask the real experts. I just don't want these new tires to experience similiar problems to the old ones.


----------



## huntr70

matty1 said:


> Just started swapping out the tires and have a question, does anyone "treat" their RV tires with something? The guy at Firestone was very emphatic about not putting anything on the tires, I explained they were TT tires and sat for long stretches but he said (he looked about 20 but said he has 20 years in the business) that treatments actually hurt the tire????
> 
> thought I would ask the real experts. I just don't want these new tires to experience similiar problems to the old ones.
> [snapback]110440[/snapback]​


If you are going to use anything, make it a thick gel type that contains UVA and UVB protectants.

Anything petroleum based, such as Armour All, sucks the oils out of the rubber.

At least this is what I was told by my tire guys.

Steve


----------



## lakemeadrat

Ghosty said:


> Did the dealer actually say that they would replace them or did they say they would call Keystone? The dealer can get as upset as they want, its left up to the tire manufacturer to authorize Keystone to replace them. But luckily Nanco is a good company to work with.
> 
> The reason I ask, and strictly from a legal viewpoint (which obviously is not the way the real world works) I think that dry rot on tires would be extremely hard to press the manufacturer to admit fault to.
> 
> According to Goodyear, early Dry Rot is normally caused by an action on the part of the owner and not the manufacturer... to see if thatâ€™s true -- take a look at your spare...
> 
> If your spare tire is in good condition and the rest suck.. then its not a manufacturer error.â€¦
> 
> My neighbor has a brand new big boat. One of those 35 foot things.. He stored the boat on a trailer (with brand new tires) in his dads pastureâ€¦ and did not move the trailer or check the tires for over 4 monthsâ€¦ the ground was soggy then dry then soggy then dry -- he picked up his boat two weeks ago and first thing he complained about was that Goodyear tires suck because they dry rotted so quickly ... he went back to the boat dealer where they also agreed that GoodYear sucks and replaced his four tires (so to this day he believes that they replaced the tires because they suck and not because he buys 150K boats from them)
> 
> So the question that still remains is -- does Goodyear tires suck -- or did his actions cause the dry rot to be accelerated?
> 
> All I am saying is that sometimes we have to take ownership of things that we do that cuases problems. Trailer by their very nature sit probably 95% longer then they moveâ€¦ and thus develop tire problems ..
> 
> I do wish you the best of luck with your tires â€" I just hate to see it when people say an entire company sucks, Nanco has always been a very good company on doing the right thing. Even when they didnâ€™t have to be.
> 
> Now AAMCO they SUCK!!! But thats another story.. LOL
> [snapback]99702[/snapback]​


----------



## lakemeadrat

Called Tireco (1-800-227-8925) on Monday, 5/8, had 5 new tires on my front porch, Wed, 5/10. It was almost like they were waiting for me to call. I tried to get a dollar settlement toward a heftier tire but it was a no go. Spent $60 on mounting and balancing but I guess that's not too bad for a 1 1/2 year adjustment. My rig is an `05 Springdale TT, which took a year to get the bugs out. We were so engrossed with the new amenities compared to our prior TT that we were forgot to look beyond the fluff and see the iffy quality of hidden workmanship! The tires (and 1 battery) are hopefully the end of our problems with quality issues.


----------



## J1R

If you are going to use anything, make it a thick gel type that contains UVA and UVB protectants.

Anything petroleum based, such as Armour All, sucks the oils out of the rubber.

At least this is what I was told by my tire guys.

Can't find the link I read yesterday but it said just clean with soap and water and the best bet is get covers for the tires forget all the "protectants". Like others said the cleaners out today do suck the natural oils out. Another thing is as far as age goes they feel five years is the max and replace the tires no matter what the miles are on them and if it was used and you do not know how the tires were taken care or how many miles driven of replace them, better to spend a few bucks on tires than insurance or worse hospitalr bills.


----------



## ee4308

lakemeadrat said:


> Called Tireco (1-800-227-8925) on Monday, 5/8, had 5 new tires on my front porch, Wed, 5/10. [snapback]110535[/snapback]​


I called late evening on 9 May and the lady said they would be shipping me 5 also, but I don't have them as of today.







Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## palod

John:

Did Keysone ever reply to your April 10 email about the Nanco tires?

PALOD

Escanaba, Michigan

2005 Outback 30 FRKS


----------



## tdvffjohn

tdvffjohn said:


> Wolfie, I tried e mailing Keystone to ask them if others should concern themselves with this 'problem' Let s see how they answer the e mail.
> 
> John
> [snapback]100271[/snapback]​





palod said:


> John:
> 
> Did Keysone ever reply to your April 10 email about the Nanco tires?
> 
> PALOD
> 
> Escanaba, Michigan
> 
> 2005 Outback 30 FRKS
> [snapback]111309[/snapback]​


Actually , I did recieve a reply but only that I should see my dealer about replacement tires.

John


----------



## palod

Hello All:

This morning, I tied into this site to see what kind of problems anybody has had with leaking. After a solid week of rain, our carpet - especially on the slideout - was soaked. Windows closed, skylight closed, no water on anthing but the carpet, no streaks down the wall, ???? Could it have come down INSIDE the wall?

Anyway, the first thing I saw on this sitewas the thread about the "dry rot" on Nanco tires. Since I had already noticed cracking on two of my one year old tires, I read through the whole thing.

I called the number given - 800-227-8925, and explained the problem to "Victoria". She asked for the size (ST 225/75D-15) and DOT (DOT HH TCI 4904) of the tires.

They are sending 5 new tires - not radials, since they had none in stock - via UPS. These will be branded as Nancos, but will be made by an outfit called "Furlong", rather than "LingLang" who made the originals.

Since the tires are out of warranty, it looks like it's my responsibility to have them mounted and balanced. Then, I'm supposed to call them so thay can make arrangements for UPS to pick them up for return (they pay for this).

Victoria said there was a problem with some type of sealing chemical when the tires were manufactured - that they thought they had them all pulled off the market, but were mistaken. She says the new tires wii not have this problem.

I'm happy. I thought I was going to be buying a couple of new tires out of my own pocket.

PALOD

Escanaba, Michigan

2005 Outback 30FRKS


----------



## ee4308

Just received my replacement tires from Nanco. I now have 5 new MILESTAR M-108 Radials, ST205/75R-14 Load Range C (For Trailer Service Only).







Lot nicer looking tire than the Nancos.







Anyone ever heard of these?









MILESTAR M-108


----------



## wolfwood

Palod & Eugene, congrats and thanks for the update (and for a bit of new info about the old Nancos). Can you imagine how many bad tires were (are?) out there? Can you imagine how many they must have actually pulled if the "thought" they had them "all off the market" and yet - in just our little sampling - we've had sooooo many replaced tires?

...and Palod - welcome to the site!


----------



## ee4308

wolfwood said:


> Palod & Eugene, congrats and thanks for the update (and for a bit of new info about the old Nancos). Can you imagine how many bad tires were (are?) out there? Can you imagine how many they must have actually pulled if the "thought" they had them "all off the market" and yet - in just our little sampling - we've had sooooo many replaced tires?
> 
> ...and Palod - welcome to the site!
> [snapback]111502[/snapback]​


Yep, and just think how many more are out there now that the owners are not aware of!







Thanks again for your efforts!


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *Welcome to Outbackers, PALOD! * action

Sorry to hear about your leak issue, but hey - a free new set of tires is pretty good!

Is the wet carpet at the slide? If so, it probably just needs some alignment.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camper Man

I just received 5 new Nancos as well. My old ones were DOT # 1005 and were cracking between the treads on all tires (except for the spare which had never been on the ground - but it was showing dry rot on the sidewalls). Nanco replaced them all with no problem.


----------



## ee4308

Just got my new MILESTAR M-108 Radials and Chrome Wheels mounted this afternoon. Hope they do better than the Nanco's did.


----------



## wolfwood

ee4308 said:


> Just got my new MILESTAR M-108 Radials and Chrome Wheels mounted this afternoon. Hope they do better than the Nanco's did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112084[/snapback]​


yeah, yeah, nice tires, Eugene. But those Chrome Wheels are awesome!!!!!


----------



## ee4308

Hey thanks Wolfie. I had always said that when I had to replace the tires, I was going to put chrome or aluminum wheels on.







Just didn't think I would have to do it this soon.







Thanks again for the Nanco info.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Nice wheels. Welcome to the small group with aftermarket rims.

John


----------



## Moosegut

ee4308 said:


> Just got my new MILESTAR M-108 Radials and Chrome Wheels mounted this afternoon. Hope they do better than the Nanco's did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112084[/snapback]​


Sweeeeeeet - but ya better wire brush that spring hanger and hit it with some paint.


----------



## ee4308

Thanks John and Moose.







Good point on the spring hanger. sunny They tend to rust in a hurry.


----------



## drose

Well after reading all this finally went out and got my codes and they are real close to some that got replaced 
DOT OU KC
TCI 0504
So I called the 800 # and they said mine are not in the problem area and would not replace them until I had problems with them.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Talk about baiting a response.







Some people just live to try to start trouble.
















I'm sorry for you, but I also thinks the Mods may want to take a little behind the scenes a.ction, failing that some type of censoring may be necessary.

My $.02

Dreamtimers


----------



## happycamper

Hey Grunt

Just so you know there are many women and men who appreciate your time, sacrafice and service. Thank you. Whoever this person is doesn't have any concept of what you gave up and what they are getting in return.

Till a moderator can control this spoil sport let's stop responding to her. Why waste the space!! Or the effort !!!

Sexist !??! I still can't figure out where this topic became sexist









Mrs. Happycamper


----------



## huntr70

Justa know nothin girl said:


> Hope those gas prices aren't getting you down. Happy Towing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]113732[/snapback]​


 Thank you !!!!!













































Steve


----------



## johnp

Wow I go out for a couple of hours and look what I miss.









John


----------



## HootBob

OK enough of this I'm close this Topic for a while
And will talk to the other Moderators about it

Don


----------



## HootBob

Enough time has pass to cool thing down 
So the Topic is now Reopened
Play nice All

Don


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> Enough time has pass to cool thing down
> So the Topic is now Reopened
> Play nice All
> 
> Don
> [snapback]114254[/snapback]​


Are we allowed out of the corner now, Don???









Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Boy...you skip over a thread because you don't have a specific tire and look at all the fun you miss.

Looks like you had a real live one here.

I'm willing to bet that "Justa know nothin girl" and that yahoo "thedude" are the same person?


----------



## PDX_Doug

I think you may be on to something, Jim!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reggie44

Our trailer has Nanco tires. They fall within the bad manufacturing dates. I talked to Nanco, they said they would send me tires but I would have to pay for installation. I still have warranty so I called keystone, they told me to call my dealer, I let them know my dealer stated they were not aware of the problem. Anyways I tell the dealer, he tells me they called Nanco and Nanco will not help me now because the tires actually have not shown any problems. *This does not make me happy *







as I do not want to experience the problem while I am driving 60MPH with my family in the vehicle. So I do not just say ok to dealer. I again call Keystone they tell me to tell dealer to call them and Keystone will take care of me. SOOOO here is the big question AM I BEING A JERK ABOUT THIS







? should I just let it go since the tires have not shown any problems? The dates are 4104 for the tires on the trailer and the spare is 1005. Both dates are within the range of tires being exchanged here on the boards. Opinions please thanks for your help. JR


----------



## matty1

I would never consider that being a "jerk" ....for my families safety and my piece of mind, I would go to some extremes. Beats the old "if only I had..."


----------



## Bob G

Reggie44 said:


> The dates are 4104 for the tires on the trailer and the spare is 1005. Both dates are within the range of tires being exchanged here on the boards. Opinions please thanks for your help. JR
> [snapback]115530[/snapback]​


It's not the date of manufacture but the plant that the tires were made at. The DOT# will have an "ON" in it. This is the plant code. One of my tires had the following DOT code. DOT ON HH TC13004. All 5 tires were replaced. I paid for the mounting and balancing. 
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper

matty1 said:


> I would never consider that being a "jerk" ....for my families safety and my piece of mind, I would go to some extremes. Beats the old "if only I had..."
> [snapback]115541[/snapback]​


Diito matty1's comments. I wouldn't let that dealer stand in the way of my families safety. Shame on them for getting in the way. If I were you, I'd find another service center...as it seems these guys DO NOT have your best interest in mind.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Reggie44 said:


> Our trailer has Nanco tires. They fall within the bad manufacturing dates. I talked to Nanco, they said they would send me tires but I would have to pay for installation. I still have warranty so I called keystone, they told me to call my dealer, I let them know my dealer stated they were not aware of the problem. Anyways I tell the dealer, he tells me they called Nanco and Nanco will not help me now because the tires actually have not shown any problems. *This does not make me happy *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I do not want to experience the problem while I am driving 60MPH with my family in the vehicle. So I do not just say ok to dealer. I again call Keystone they tell me to tell dealer to call them and Keystone will take care of me. SOOOO here is the big question AM I BEING A JERK ABOUT THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? should I just let it go since the tires have not shown any problems? The dates are 4104 for the tires on the trailer and the spare is 1005. Both dates are within the range of tires being exchanged here on the boards. Opinions please thanks for your help. JR
> [snapback]115530[/snapback]​


I would call Nanco again without telling them of previous conversations. Let them send you 5 tires. Dealers (most) do not balance them any way so as lousy as it seems, eat the cost of mounting and get them balanced at the same time. Peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## Okie

I am brand new to camping & this tire issue (our first camper)







. I have a Outback Fifth Wheel 29FBHS with Nanco tires, the code is DOT 5Y HHTCI 3405. Can anyone tell me if my tires fall into the need to be replaced category? I have read through all of the 10 pages of this forum but have not been able to determine if I have a problem/ concern. Any help would be greatly appreciated - we are about to take a trip with our kids from Oklahoma to the Black Hills, S.D. and then to Colorado. If I have a tire problem - I'de rather know before I leave







. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ee4308

Okie said:


> I am brand new to camping & this tire issue (our first camper)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a Outback Fifth Wheel 29FBHS with Nanco tires, the code is DOT 5Y HHTCI 3405. Can anyone tell me if my tires fall into the need to be replaced category? I have read through all of the 10 pages of this forum but have not been able to determine if I have a problem/ concern. Any help would be greatly appreciated - we are about to take a trip with our kids from Oklahoma to the Black Hills, S.D. and then to Colorado. If I have a tire problem - I'de rather know before I leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks in advance!!
> [snapback]116953[/snapback]​


Okie,

Probably be safe to make the free call to Nanco and give them the info. They will let you know if yours were in the bad tires.









Call 800-227-8925


----------



## tdvffjohn

It would not hurt to call. I believe all the problem tires were 14 in size


----------



## Navigator

I had two "new" Nancos blow out within the first 1600 miles of the first trip with a Keystone. Sure wasn't lack of care. I've had 9 trailers over 35 years and this was the first tire failure I ever had. Owner neglect? I think not.java script:emoticon('







')
smilie


----------



## Navigator

QbcOutback said:


> My tires were also DOT OUKC TCI ...
> 
> For those who decide to go with the 14" Marathon, you can "upgrade" to ST215/75R14 instead of ST205/75R14 and get a 110lbs upgrade in max load (1870 instead of 1760).
> [snapback]100384[/snapback]​


Yep, exactly what I did and Keystone reimbursed me $400 towrd the cost of 5 new 215 marathons.


----------



## Banjo

I saw this thread and called NANCO at 1-800-227-8925 and talked to Victoria in the warranty department. She asked my name, my address, the DOT number and the tire size and said she will ship 5 new tires (made at a different plant) by UPS.
Absolutely no other questions asked!! I wish all companies were as easy to deal with.








Banjo


----------



## Banjo

Navigator said:


> QbcOutback said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tires were also DOT OUKC TCI ...
> 
> For those who decide to go with the 14" Marathon, you can "upgrade" to ST215/75R14 instead of ST205/75R14 and get a 110lbs upgrade in max load (1870 instead of 1760).
> [snapback]100384[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, exactly what I did and Keystone reimbursed me $400 towrd the cost of 5 new 215 marathons.
> [snapback]118359[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Forgot to add that mine were 225/75D 15's......The DOT was "ON HH TCI 0205"


----------



## BenandTina

Tireco replaced mine also, no questions asked. They were 15" tires.


----------



## jolarsen

Well looks like im in the same boat with everyone else. I looked at my tires today and Yep cracks a few BAD cracks. I called the dealer and told them about it and they told me to bring it down and I told them Im not pulling it out of my town. I asked them to call Nanco and talk to them about any issues with these tires. My dealer will get with me tomorrow. I did not tell them about this website do any of you ever mention this very helpful sight? I will keep everyone informed...


----------



## ee4308

jolarsen,

I wouldn't even call the dealer, just call Tireco direct, 800-227-8925, give them your info and the 5 tires ought to be on the way to you.


----------



## jolarsen

Dealer called today said Nanco has 4 new tires on the way. I will post more later,,,,,


----------



## BenandTina

jolarsen said:


> Dealer called today said Nanco has 4 new tires on the way. I will post more later,,,,,
> [snapback]124489[/snapback]​


Be sure and check your spare. Mine was just as bad as the other four tires. they also replaced it.


----------



## Reggie44

Dealer called today, we are receiving new tires from Nanco shipped to dealer andthey will install for free under Keystones authorization. It was not easy and I had to make about a dozen phone calls but finally got what I wanted. It only happened because of here. My tires looked fine but were part of the bad batch. JR


----------



## Swany

Here is another one on tires. Bought my OB 11/05. It has about 600 miles on it not counting the tow from the factory to the Tri-Cities in Wahington. While adjusting the brakes on it a couple of days ago I noticed a 6 inch long split in the right front on the inside. Since we were getting ready to head out to the coast I got on the phone with a local dealer. they told me that they did not do tire work or tire warranties and to call Keystone.

I called Keystone and talked to Matt. He wanted to know the make of the tire and I told him "TASKMASTER". He stated that Keystone had never used a tire by that name and that the delivering dealer must have installed them and to call them. The dealer, Russ Dean said that they did not install them. I believe the dealer because we were at the dealership when the trailer came in and during the PDI. They did not put tires on it.

Sandra at Russ Dean said she would track down someone at Taskmaster for me and did. They are shipping me a new tire so I ended up running on the spare.

These Taskmaster tires look pretty low budget to me and at least one other tire seems to be showing cracking at the base of the tread grooves.

Anybody else have Taskmasters tires (that Keystone didn't install) on their TT?


----------



## Mason2009

Reggie44 said:


> Dealer called today, we are receiving new tires from Nanco shipped to dealer andthey will install for free under Keystones authorization. It was not easy and I had to make about a dozen phone calls but finally got what I wanted. It only happened because of here. My tires looked fine but were part of the bad batch. JR
> [snapback]124651[/snapback]​


Same issues. All four of my are bad. Attempting to get information on dealer about this.


----------



## jolarsen

Well called dealer after a week and asked about my tires. They said they would call Nanco and check on them and call back. To make a long story short they said Nanco told them they were 3 to 4 weeks out and I was told to go buy new tires at my local tire dealer and send them the bill. I did do that and I am very suprised and pleased all at the same time.


----------



## lax_one

After taking my TT out of storage on June 20th (1 week out of warranty) I noticed a small tread separation on the outside on one of the tires, all others looked OK. No time to replace the tire so risked it and traveled to my destination 300 km's away and back. Kept an eye on the tire during the trip, had no problems. Whew... after getting back Home I decided to check the forum in regards to the Nanco Tires and was astounded to see so many ppl had problems. Checked the DOT and found out that indeed these tires were defective. Called Tireco and they shipped out 5 new tires ASAP. I now have 5 new MILESTAR M-108 Radials, ST205/75R-14 Load Range C (For Trailer Service Only).Received them today and will be swapping them out tomorrow. While awaiting the new tires to arrive the tire in question decided to spring a rather large bulge (5" in diameter) in another location on the inside tread.

PPL don't tow your vehicle if it has Nanco tires on them.... It is an accident waiting to happen. I got lucky and should have never put my family at risk. Lesson learned....

I will attempt to recover my cost from Keystone for the duty, mounting and balancing (total of $155.00 canadian)

Keystone should take a proactive approach to this problem send out a recall. If the Lug nuts warranted a cautionary letter and torquing instructions, then certainly the Nanco tire defects warrant a recall.


----------



## HootBob

Glad to hear you made it back with no problems
I for one would never had put my family at that kind of risk
And yes your right Ketstone should have a recall on those tire
But would they won't do that. Just look that the new customers they would lose
it's easier to take care of it quitely

Don


----------



## wolfwood

WOW! Lax One, glad all is well. That could have been an expensive and dreadfull lesson. The Stars were definitely aligned for you!!! Glad to hear that you're being taken care of.

btw, I might be tempted to eat the $155 in homage to the TireGods who protected you & family on your journey......


----------



## PDX_Doug

lax one,

Good to hear you made it through your trip OK! I would definately go to Keystone over the expenses, although ultimately it is probably a Nanco responsbility (if anybodys). Ghosty?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mgonzo2u

In speaking to several Goodyear tire dealers in my Orange County, CA area, I am being advised that there is a national back order on GOODYEAR MARATHON ST tires.

Hmmmmmmmm, looks like one company's crappy tire situation has provided a bonanza for another.

Can some of you share what price you paid for your Goodyear Marathons (per tire)?


----------



## kk5fe

Hmmm..... Just saw this thread. I have Nanco's and also have noticed small cracks all around the tires







although not like the ones in the second post of this thread. They are very small, but still cracks. I havenâ€™t looked at the spare yet though. I will when I get home tonight.

My trailer is out of warranty by several months..... is this a separate issue? From some of the posts here, it seems that Nanco replaced regardless of warranty.... is that so? Or should I just buy new tires and be done with it. Also is 800-227-8925 the number to call?

Thanks to the group!


----------



## tdvffjohn

That is the number. Call Nanco direct. They will ask you for the DOT number on the sidewall of each tire. If they are part of the batch, they will send you 5 tires direct.

John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> That is the number. Call Nanco direct. They will ask you for the DOT number on the sidewall of each tire. If they are part of the batch, they will send you 5 tires direct.
> 
> John


Thanks, John - you saw this before I did! I can't believe this is still an issue !!!!!!









Good luck kk5fe and do let us know the results !!!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

*GOOD NEWS, TIRECO REPLACED MY TIRES! *

My stock 2005 OB21RS tires were called MISSION. The RR tire blew out 2 Sunday's ago on a local homeward bound trip.

I just replaced the spare with a Goodyear Marathon for about $100.

I finally made contact with a live person from TireCo. today and gave them the DOT # on the blown tire and without any additional requests by me, TireCo. approved 4 replacements (either Milestar or Freestar radials) and reimbursement for my already purchased spare.

They will be sending the 4 replacements to my brothers auto shop and will come back for the blown tire and the four remaining MISSION tires via UPS when I call them.

I was expecting to have to pull all the aces from up my sleeve to get them to take care of my 2 year old tires but there wasn't even one hesitation on their side.

*Thank you Albert Tan and TireCo. for making this an easy fix.*

I'll be rolling again soon!


----------



## kk5fe

When I got home tonight, I took a look at my tires and found that four have a date code of 3604 and all have cracks.... another has a date code of 3104 and has no cracks...... Hmmm....









I'm calling the tire company tomorrow.


----------



## kk5fe

kk5fe said:


> When I got home tonight, I took a look at my tires and found that four have a date code of 3604 and all have cracks.... another has a date code of 3104 and has no cracks...... Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling the tire company tomorrow.


I called this morning and as others have noted, I had absolutly zero problem!







I gave them the info, and the new tres will be sent to me via UPS..... I'll just have to find a tire place to remount them. I assume it shouldnt be a problem to find someone to mount tires that was not purchased from them.

Anyway, thanks the group and to Wolfwood for starting this thread!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Great, get them balanced while you are at it.

John


----------



## wolfwood

It's making me CRAZY that this is still going on but I am THRILLED that you guys are being taken care of and will be safe. ALL of this makes ALL of what we first went thru 6 mnths ago worth it (even if it would have been better if none of it had ever happened at all)!


----------



## TNOutbacker

First of all I want to thank all that have contributed to this post and made it easy for the rest of us to get this resolved.







I noticed about 3 weeks ago that I had a tire showing signs of cracking. I would have thought that the UV product that I was using wasn't working had it been on all 4 tires but it was only one. I deliberated for a while on what to do and then I found this post. I made the phone call this morning and within 10 minutes Nanco had 5 new tires on their way to me. I have a local trip planned for this weekend but the Nanco tires will not be here before then. My salesperson is trying to get authorization from the service manager to swap my defective tires for Duro tires that are on another TT on their lot. Would I be better off cancelling my trip and waiting on the new Nanco's or should I let the dealer swap the Duros?


----------



## tdvffjohn

If they are willing to swap rims and all for the weekend(or even just tires to your rims) do it, why ruin a good weekend of camping.


----------



## TNOutbacker

Well our dealer called back earlier and said that they would swap rims and tires with another TT until our new Nancos came in. Great move by the dealer and it reinforces my loyalty to them. I may have to pay them a visit to check out the new Kargoroo 5er. The problem now is it is supposed to rain all weekend. Thanks ERNESTO







I love camping in the rain but I'm not sure how thrilled my 3 kids will be.


----------



## wolfwood

TNOutbacker said:


> Well our dealer called back earlier and said that they would swap rims and tires with another TT until our new Nancos came in. Great move by the dealer and it reinforces my loyalty to them. I may have to pay them a visit to check out the new Kargoroo 5er. The problem now is it is supposed to rain all weekend. Thanks ERNESTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love camping in the rain but I'm not sure how thrilled my 3 kids will be.


GOOD FOR YOU!!! GOOD FOR YOUR DEALER!!! We were in the same place....ready to go on our 1st trip in 2 wks when we 1st found the problem Keystone actually replaced our tires (not TireCo) but couldn't get them to us in time. The dealer was willing swap tires for us off the lot...but ended up actually gettong Keystone's authorization to go out & buy tires locally. Funny how SOME dealers know how to keep customers happy and others just don't give a da**. Glad to hear you've got the former! (btw, it rained on our trip too - but hey - we had good tires!







)


----------



## h2oman

Wierd. I just checked mine out and they were bad. I check the pressure before every trip and never noticed it before but mine are bad too. Got mine in March of "05 and never saw it. I called NANCO today (or whatever they are called now) and they are sending me 5 new tires. That is customer service. I'm stoked.

John


----------



## wolfwood

h2oman said:


> Wierd. I just checked mine out and they were bad. I check the pressure before every trip and never noticed it before but mine are bad too. Got mine in March of "05 and never saw it. I called NANCO today (or whatever they are called now) and they are sending me 5 new tires. That is customer service. I'm stoked.
> 
> John


Well.... actually....its probably more like avoidance of a law suit. Either way, sounds like you were lucky that in time and with all your trips, you didn't have a major problem. Glad you're being taken care of!!!!

*....AND I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE THIS IS STILL A CURRENT TOPIC!!

PLEASE, EVERYONE, DO WOLFIE A FAVOR AND CHECK YOUR TIRES!!!!!*


----------



## bmxmom

Hi,

It probally is a good idea to keep this thread current as our 2007 Outback had Nanco. We had to change all four tires because of the dry rot (and we use our camper on average about 35-40 days a year) the day we were supposed to leave for our week long camping trip this past summer When we traded in the 2005 28 RSS for our 31RSDS we had the dealer put on new tires on as part of the deal because the unit had Nanco's on it.

Anne


----------



## tdvffjohn

kk5fe said:


> That is the number. Call Nanco direct. They will ask you for the DOT number on the sidewall of each tire. If they are part of the batch, they will send you 5 tires direct.
> 
> John


I agree so I bumped the number to call. Most of the problems were on 05 trailers but a simple phone call to relax the nerves is easy.


----------



## Pakeboy2

We have 5 new tires being shipped to us this Friday. Thanks for the info and phone #.


----------



## wolfwood

*STILL HAPPENING????????*

(I sure am glad ya'll have been able to get this take care of!!!!)


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

Got me 5 new tires coming next week! Question: was anybody able to keep there old cracked tires? They want my old ones back. I sure could had used 2 of them on the front of my farm tractor!


----------



## H2oSprayer

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Got me 5 new tires coming next week! Question: was anybody able to keep there old cracked tires? They want my old ones back. I sure could had used 2 of them on the front of my farm tractor!


Are they paying for the return shipping?


----------



## wolfwood

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Got me 5 new tires coming next week! Question: was anybody able to keep there old cracked tires? They want my old ones back. I sure could had used 2 of them on the front of my farm tractor!


Of those who had new tires sent to them (Dealer swapped mine out), I wouldn't be surprised if there were some may have forgotten that return ship part....







Yanno - what with Springtime and camping season and all now .... well, life just gets real busy. Ooooops!


----------



## tdvffjohn

I never sent mine back









Its more a legal thing, they do not want to get a lawsuit from tires they already replaced under warranty, I assume.

John


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Are they paying for the return shipping?


In my case, they expected the tires to be returned and paid for them to be returned to be sure.


----------



## map guy

Nanco must have a huge manufacturing run that was problematic ...

On the return shipping thing -if Nanco didn't issue a UPS or other freight company pickup call ticket. I would just sit on them for awhile then dispose of how ever..... If they want them back for lawsuit avoidance it is on their dime -IMHO.

Map Guy


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

map guy said:


> Nanco must have a huge manufacturing run that was problematic ...
> 
> On the return shipping thing -if Nanco didn't issue a UPS or other freight company pickup call ticket. I would just sit on them for awhile then dispose of how ever..... If they want them back for lawsuit avoidance it is on their dime -IMHO.
> 
> Map Guy


The rep said that after the tires are swapped to recontact them & they well send UPS tags to pick em' up.


----------



## tdvffjohn

To give a little history because I was one of the first to get them replaced after 500 miles.

I had one split at the bead. When the replacement tire arrived, it felt heavier. I weighed the old tire and the new tire. The new tire was 4 1/2 lbs heavier. I called Nanco and they said they improved the old design.
I saw I never answered the question as to how I weighed the tire. I got on a scale myself holding one tire then the other and subtracting the difference.

Here is my original thread if anyone is interested.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=3977&hl=

John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> To give a little history because I was one of the first to get them replaced after 500 miles.
> 
> I had one split at the bead. When the replacement tire arrived, it felt heavier. I weighed the old tire and the new tire. The new tire was 4 1/2 lbs heavier. I called Nanco and they said they improved the old design.
> I saw I never answered the question as to how I weighed the tire. I got on a scale myself holding one tire then the other and subtracting the difference.
> 
> Here is my original thread if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=3977&hl=
> 
> John


HEH! IT *IS* YOUR FAULT!!!! I'M IN THE CLEAR!!!! A year later and I never saw that thread of your's!!! And here I thought it was all my fault!!!

Seriously now! The only towing our TT had seen was from the factory to our NH Dealer to our home. We didn't even have a hitch on it when we found the dry-rot! Some of you are seeing this thread for the 1st time, I guess. PLEASE!!! Check your tires!!!! Especially those of you with TTs built in '05.


----------



## johnp

I never sent mine back. One is now on my utility trailer and four are in the garage. I'll let the future owner of the 27 decide if they want them as spares. I did take one on my trip to Ohio last year and I wish I had one for Tim at the Twin moutain rally it would have saved him some grief.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

After seeing how mine split and Notyet having 2 blowouts, the only way I would use one as a spare on the Outback is to get me to a tire store. On a lite utility trailer, thats different.


----------



## schellshock

I would like to thank wolfwood and tdvffjohn for getting the information out about the tires. I would also like to thank Jolly for pinning this safety issue. I called today and I have 5 new tires coming (radial tires ). My DOT was ON KC TCI 4904. It is nice to see how everyone looks out for each other. Yes this post is still going!!!

Jim

One last thing I called the 800 number listed and they gave me a new number: 1-800-937-9433


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thanks for the new number. I edited the first post of the thread by adding the new phone number. It will be easier to locate if someone else needs it.

John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Thanks for the new number. I edited the first post of the thread by adding the new phone number. It will be easier to locate if someone else needs it.
> 
> John


Thanks schellshock for the nice words - but that's just what we do...we look out for each other! I'm dismayed that the problem is still out there, there coming up for new (and maybe, not so new owners) but I am thrilled that this one thread has helped so many!

Thanks for the new number!

And, John - thanks for posting it at the start too!

Wolfie


----------



## skippershe

I think it's time for a little
















Here's a little toast to watching out for each other


----------



## jt-mt-21rs

The interesting part is I would not have known about this recall had it not been for this forum. I purchased an '06 ('05 manuf. date) last spring with the bad tires. I didn't notice until I got it home and read it on here (dealer is 2 hours away). I made the call and got a new set but I still have never received any notice from the dealer or the tire manufacturer. It troubles me to think how many of these tires are still on the road.


----------



## SmkSignals

Same problem here. I called the toll free # posted above, and they said there is no warranty on these tires. She did say to take pictures and send them in, and they would see what they could do.

I will keep everyone informed...

Thx for the info, Kurt T.


----------



## SmkSignals

Well TIRECO blew me off....







i am posting a seperate thread. I want to make sure it gets seen.


----------



## Pakeboy2

Pakeboy2 said:


> We have 5 new tires being shipped to us this Friday. Thanks for the info and phone #.


After we had them mounted and balanced, DW called them back and UPS picked them up postage paid...


----------



## Norm

I have a 05 30FRKS 5th wheel purchased new, checked the tires when we brought it home from where it was stored for the winter. All four tires look as I drove on them flat, dry rot same as pictured. I called Tireco at 1-800-227-8925 NANCO Dist. explained the problem gave them the DOT # they quickly asked if I wanted four or five shipped to my home at no charge, only thing they won't pay for is mount and balance. I'm going to give them a try again and watch them closely but have reservation about them.
They arived as the they said they would in 3 to 5 business days, I have to commend the people at TIRECO
for being upfront and very professional, not often when you request a warrenty consideration it's met without the a run-around !
ST225/75D-15


----------



## wolfwood

Norm said:


> I have a 05 30FRKS 5th wheel purchased new, checked the tires when we brought it home from where it was stored for the winter. All four tires look as I drove on them flat, dry rot same as pictured. I called Tireco at 1-800-227-8925 NANCO Dist. explained the problem gave them the DOT # they quickly asked if I wanted four or five shipped to my home at no charge, only thing they won't pay for is mount and balance. I'm going to give them a try again and watch them closely but have reservation about them.
> They arived as the they said they would in 3 to 5 business days, I have to commend the people at TIRECO
> for being upfront and very professional, not often when you request a warrenty consideration it's met without the a run-around !
> ST225/75D-15


They've had some experience....









Glad to hear you were taken care of, too!


----------



## SmkSignals

Wow, wish i could say the same... i dont understand. i sent pictures and everything. Was very polite over the phione and in my email with the pictures, and they came back with 'you do not have a cracking problem'.

My other post ...

Hmmmmm, go figure ...


----------



## wolfwood

SmkSignals said:


> Wow, wish i could say the same... i dont understand. i sent pictures and everything. Was very polite over the phione and in my email with the pictures, and they came back with 'you do not have a cracking problem'.
> 
> My other post ...
> 
> Hmmmmm, go figure ...


Maybe you should try again.....


----------



## tdvffjohn

The only thing they asked the rest of us was the DOT code number, if it matches, they sent 5 tires. (make sure you get it from all 5 tires) I would try again, you have nothing to lose.

John


----------



## SmkSignals

tdvffjohn said:


> The only thing they asked the rest of us was the DOT code number, if it matches, they sent 5 tires. (make sure you get it from all 5 tires) I would try again, you have nothing to lose.
> 
> John


I not only gave them the DOT # off the tire when i called, I sent a picture as proof.


----------



## wolfwood

Call them back and tell them that you know of approx 25 other folks who have had the same problem and have received 5 replacement tires. Ask them what's different about your situation. Make THEM explain themselves (in a nice sort of way, of course







)


----------



## Mgonzo2u

SmkSignals said:


> The only thing they asked the rest of us was the DOT code number, if it matches, they sent 5 tires. (make sure you get it from all 5 tires) I would try again, you have nothing to lose.
> 
> John


I not only gave them the DOT # off the tire when i called, I sent a picture as proof.


















[/quote]

Customer Service Rep: Sir, your photo only proves our point that your tires were under inflated, thus causing the tire problems. Have a nice day. <clikc>


----------



## matty1

Since having all 5 of my tires replaced due to the dreaded cracking in three of them, I have been watching them everytime I walk past the rig in the back yard. Went out friday, and guess what...one of the "new" tires was displaying the same cracking and graying. What really made me notice this was when I was checking air, this tire needed about 5 pounds, and as soon as I put it in the cracks were very evident, all around the sidewall....I thought my annoyance with these tires was done!!!!!!!! I am religous about tire pressure and all that, this just seems ridiculous. Emailed Victoria at Nanco/Tireco, have to see what she says.


----------



## wolfwood

matty1 said:


> Since having all 5 of my tires replaced due to the dreaded cracking in three of them, I have been watching them everytime I walk past the rig in the back yard. Went out friday, and guess what...one of the "new" tires was displaying the same cracking and graying. What really made me notice this was when I was checking air, this tire needed about 5 pounds, and as soon as I put it in the cracks were very evident, all around the sidewall....I thought my annoyance with these tires was done!!!!!!!! I am religous about tire pressure and all that, this just seems ridiculous. Emailed Victoria at Nanco/Tireco, have to see what she says.


What kind of tires are the new ones? More Nancos or something else?


----------



## matty1

They were Nanco's replaced with Nanco's...


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Matt,

I was having issues with my car tires (wore out 2 sets bald in 38000 miles), among other issues I found that my tire pressure gauge was off by about 15 lbs. When I thought I had 50 psi in my camper tires was really 65ish. I have since bought a super-duper gauge that matches really good to the shops certified gauge.

Some pressure gauges are cheap and inaccurate, just another item to think about with tire issues.

kevin


----------



## Extreme Justice

Well I called TireCo (Nanco) and they are sending 4 new tires Free to Canada. (the reason I say free, is I thought I read that someone also from Canada had to pay $100 to get them) I don't have to send the old ones back, but they asked if I can take a picture and e-mail it to them. The only thing I have to pay is to have them mounted and balanced. They just asked for DOT# and tire size. The warranty claims person was very nice and helpfull, said I should have the tires in 7-10 days.


----------



## wolfwood

Extreme Justice said:


> Well I called TireCo (Nanco) and they are sending 4 new tires Free to Canada. (the reason I say free, is I thought I read that someone also from Canada had to pay $100 to get them) I don't have to send the old ones back, but they asked if I can take a picture and e-mail it to them. The only thing I have to pay is to have them mounted and balanced. They just asked for DOT# and tire size. The warranty claims person was very nice and helpfull, said I should have the tires in 7-10 days.


1st, WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!! May I suggest you introduce yourself and family on the "New Outbacker" forum. Us Outbackers REALLY like welcoming new members into our cult  addiction  family!

2nd....what model is your TT? It's really irking me that it is now 2007 and we were told in _early Spring 2006 _ that the "bad tires" had been pulled and that this really only effected 2005 TTS with a few stragglers into 2006.


----------



## jt-mt-21rs

Extreme, you may have to pay brokerage. I forget exactly what it came to but I think I ended up paying about $70. I tried to get it back but didn't have any luck and got tired of playing phone tag with them. At least I got 4 new tires out of it and I'm using the old ones on some old rims when I put it in storage for the winter - for as long as they hold air. I do know what brand trailer tires I won't ever have to deal with again in my lifetime after these ones wear out... or start to crack again in a couple of years.


----------



## Extreme Justice

wolfwood said:


> Extreme, you may have to pay brokerage. I forget exactly what it came to but I think I ended up paying about $70. I tried to get it back but didn't have any luck and got tired of playing phone tag with them. At least I got 4 new tires out of it and I'm using the old ones on some old rims when I put it in storage for the winter - for as long as they hold air. I do know what brand trailer tires I won't ever have to deal with again in my lifetime after these ones wear out... or start to crack again in a couple of years.


Ahh I see. Of course they don't mention that. Thanks for the info, now I won't be supprised.







I guess it's cheaper than buying 4 new tires


----------



## Swany

wolfwood said:


> SAFETY MESSAGE:
> 
> *Please read this thread, check your trailer tires without delay, and vote in the NANCO tire Poll posted April 13, 2006 *
> This could be a safety issue if your tires are defective or dry rotted.
> Here is the thread as posted:
> 
> Took these (and more) photos to the dealer this morning and the Service Rep (SHE, btw) almost immediately - and unsolicited - stated that "Dry Rot takes longer to happen than your trailer has been around". She also had some choice words to say about Keystone having put old tires on a new TT to begin with, and then about the dealer's prep.guys NOT catching this before the TT was delivered to us. I was a bit surprised by getting all of this unsolicited info - didn't even have to work to get it - and I'll call Monday to be sure they are addressing the photos & dry rot. The tires MUST be replaced by close of business Thursday if Puff's maiden voyage is to happen this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know nothing about dry rot in tires. Would appreciate you taking a look at the photos in the Gallery and letting us know what you think.
> 
> The number for Nanco is 1 800 937 9433.............remember you have 5 tires


So, once again Keystone took the low road. When are we going to learn? Is It time to admit it?


----------



## Extreme Justice

Well I recieved my 4 new "Nanco" tires. Cost me $40.00 brokerage fee and they arrived in 7 days. Was a Hassle Free phonecall


----------



## bagzzaf

Hi all,

Did a search on "milestar" tires to see if I had the only crappy set (doubted it) in existence and wala.... OB.com! Great forum and yes, I have an Outback (2007 26KBRS, TYVM), so I was rewarded with a forum for outback users kinda as a BONUS!

Anyhow, the tires on mine, ST205/75D-14, DOT 5YKC or SYKC, definately need replacing. I tried to call the toll free, but past business hours. I'll call back tomorrow, and tkeep the board updated!

Thanks for the great resource!!!!

Bill


----------



## wolfwood

bagzzaf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did a search on "milestar" tires to see if I had the only crappy set (doubted it) in existence and wala.... OB.com! Great forum and yes, I have an Outback (2007 26KBRS, TYVM), so I was rewarded with a forum for outback users kinda as a BONUS!
> 
> Anyhow, the tires on mine, ST205/75D-14, DOT 5YKC or SYKC, definately need replacing. I tried to call the toll free, but past business hours. I'll call back tomorrow, and tkeep the board updated!
> 
> Thanks for the great resource!!!!
> 
> Bill










*to the family, Bill!!!!* Glad you found us AND that we could help you out! Stick around and join the party!!

Just a note, because you said you have Milestars - but have posted here in the NANCO thread. BOTH brands have had serious issues. Just be sure you're calling the right place


----------



## bagzzaf

Here's what I did today!

I thought about it last night and the more I did, the more it made me upset. It appears that this has been an on-going problem for some time. And yet, when I purchased the Outback just a few months ago, THEY WERE STILL PUTTING THESE PIECES OF CRAP ON!!!! I guess I might be over-reacting, after all, what we are talking about is only the *safety of my FAMILY!!!*









OK, deep breath..... So anyhow, instead of calling Tireco and getting a new set of tires so I was taken care of, I decided to go ahead and call Keystone. The gal I talked to (and how do you spell that last name, Diana?) asked for VIN, DOT code, what was the probelm, etc. Then she told me, "nah, those aren't the bad lot of tires that you've got...." <<Really? even thogh they have EXACTLY the same DOT code 5YKC and are showing EXACTLY the same problem that so many of you here have identified>> and that, "Keystone will go ahead and replace them anyway, but Keystone has researched the issue and MY tires are not bad". <<huh?!?!>> Well, for somebody that's so confidant that MINE weren't defective, she was awful quick to authorize a local dealer to replace them, without even asking for a photo of the damage or anything..

I told her that I called Keystone instead of the Tireco toll-free number _specifically_ because I didn't want to just get my tires fixed and not worry about the next Keystone trailer buyer. I was assured that the problem was fixed, oh and to go ahead and set-up an appointment with Preferred RV to get my current tires replaced since it was all arranged.

Sure I want to get my defective tires replaced and all, but I'd buy a $600 set out of my own pocket instead if I knew for a fact that the problem had been addressed so that Keystone was no longer using the substandard tires. The absolute LAST thing I want to have happen is to get new tires and then have some lawyer contact me out of the blue asking for photos and/or testimony against Keystone because he's representing a family that had experienced an "incident" that was caused by faulty tires on a trailer that the family had just purchased.
*
It is absolutely inconceivable that this is still continuing (I just purchased my trailer in April!!!)*
*
What possible excuse can Keystone have for STILL sending units out in this condition after all the feedback that has been stated just here in this one forum?*

Anyhow, I guess I'm in a bit of a quandry just now, I'm not sure that I have a legal case against them because nothing bad has happened, and it's not like I'm looking for a big paycheck in any case. But on the other hand, I kind of am of the mindset that they have put me and my family in danger and how can they're not liable somehow for some damages?!?!? So the question is, what is my next step? I could easily go get my tires replaced as it's all been arranged.. If I don't do that, I'll need to get them replaced on my dime (I sure can't use the trailer as is), and will have a set of crappy, dangerous treads that I wouldn't let Bin Laden install on his camel-cart, then try to....... do what exactly? Call an ambulance chaser that's in it more for the settlement than to get it fixed? If I had a lawyer in the family, I'd ask them their opinion on the best course of action. I guess I'm asking all of you here if you have any ideas or would like to join me if this thing gets momentum...

I'll give it a couple of days and talk to a couple of my relatives, meanwhile, if anybody here has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## imabeachbum

Howdy all,

Yet another Nanco dryrot failure. My 21RS has been sitting in the driveway all summer just looking good, but unfortunately unused. House painting, deck building, privacy fencing yada yada yada, just havent had the time. But now its time to camp and while giving the camper the "once over" I noted the dreaded dry rot - Ive followed this thread and have checked them before each trip, the rot wasnt evident in March when I last went camping. Ive got a call in to the dealer and also to Tireco. If I can find the number for Keystone, I will be calling them also. Would prefer to have a non Nanco set of tires. My DOT KC TCI 2805. Tires have been kept at about 45psi cold since the purchase. Hopefully my swapout goes as well as everyone elses

Regards

Alan


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob

I would like to weigh in on tires. My being a professional truck driver and tire man IMHO there are 3 things that make tires "dry rot" prematurely.
1. Running under inflated. The sidewalls are overly flexed and in contact with the pavement especially in turns and tight slow speed maneuvers.
2. Harsh detergents. If the "Streakin' Beacon" (Blue Beacon Truck Wash) doesn't get the soap completely rinsed off it will eat up tires, air bags, and weather stripping. 
3. Overloading. I just checked my tires on my 29BHS. They are rated to have a capacity of 1760 lbs each. That is 7040 total tire capacity. With a rated GVW of 7710 on the trailer I must have 670 hitch weight to be barely at the top end of tire capacity when fully loaded. That is assuming that the trailer is loaded evenly left to right. It wouldn't take much of a cross wind to overload the down wind tires. A heavily crowned roadway will overload the downhill tires. I will be looking for replacements that have at least a 25% safety margin.


----------



## CamperAndy

Santa Fe TX Bob said:


> I would like to weigh in on tires. My being a professional truck driver and tire man IMHO there are 3 things that make tires "dry rot" prematurely.
> 1. Running under inflated. The sidewalls are overly flexed and in contact with the pavement especially in turns and tight slow speed maneuvers.
> 2. Harsh detergents. If the "Streakin' Beacon" (Blue Beacon Truck Wash) doesn't get the soap completely rinsed off it will eat up tires, air bags, and weather stripping.
> 3. Overloading. I just checked my tires on my 29BHS. They are rated to have a capacity of 1760 lbs each. That is 7040 total tire capacity. With a rated GVW of 7710 on the trailer I must have 670 hitch weight to be barely at the top end of tire capacity when fully loaded. That is assuming that the trailer is loaded evenly left to right. It wouldn't take much of a cross wind to overload the down wind tires. A heavily crowned roadway will overload the downhill tires. I will be looking for replacements that have at least a 25% safety margin.


The load rating is not for dynamic loads. It is a static rating with some basic assumptions for use dynamics. What those assumptions are I could not say exactly but they do take into account typical road use issues.


----------



## Mikemcgl

Any new issues with the tires on 2011 Keystone products? Just purchased a 2011 Outback 230RS that was sitting on a hot S. Cal lot the last 16 months and I'm wondering if i l need to worry about anything.


----------



## Plowstock

My wife and I purchased a 2007 31 foot outback 5th wheel. On our second year trip a tire exploded on us and poured blue smoke until we got stopped. I contacted Keystone and received a letter stating that we could get new Goodyear tires by taking the letter to a Goodyear center and have them replaced. That worked pretty good for a few years and this year coming back from Savanah we lost one of those. I noticed it when we pulled in for gas. It looked like a retread came off. My wife says we are buying new tires before we go again. What brands do you recommend? I would like to go to light truck tires, but i was told you have to go up one size on the wheels and make a adjustment to the slide. I am not sure I want to go to all that trouble. We travel around 60mph and all I need is a good tire. On utube i saw two fifth wheel wrecks caused by blown tires, when it happens the fifth wheel will not turn lose of your truck and it is slammed to the ground very hard. I do not ever want to go through that.

any advice would be appreciated


----------

